# opinion on aubiose and equisorb for mice?



## mus-muris (Nov 9, 2010)

GO
advantages, disadvantages etc


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Nov 9, 2010)

viewtopic.php?f=14&t=591


----------



## mus-muris (Nov 9, 2010)

thanks dude, i'm gonna order some aubiose this friday when i get paid so if you want me to order some online for you let me know xxx


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Nov 9, 2010)

oo yes please  i'll give you a tenner when i see you  xxx


----------



## mus-muris (Nov 9, 2010)

ossummmm, this is assuming my bank permits me to after theyve taken all of my money out of my account for my phone bill  did you get my text btw?xxx


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Nov 9, 2010)

aparently not  told you i need my iPhone working this phone hates me!! xxx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Rude and offensive language! Sad.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

what rude and offensive language ?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Both posts have been edited to more sensible language Gary. Although I wouldn't have said they were rude and offensive, just inappropriate maybe.

Sarah xxx


----------



## mus-muris (Nov 9, 2010)

Apologies x


----------

